# s15 chassis wiring HELP!!!!!!



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

im doing an s15 sr20 conversion in my s14 and i need the wiring diagrams for the chassis..u know so the wipers and stuff work..i have the s14 but i need the s15...thanks in advance


----------

